# My "Rooftop" Leering Skeleton Build



## JeffnStein (Sep 1, 2017)

Really cool "Watcher"!

Ever thought of red, orange or yellow LED's on the top of the chimney, but underneath the skeleton? Might give the appearance of a fire under him.

Or not.🤔


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Fantastic work as always! I would be a bit concerned about a strong wind to the front.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

J-Man said:


> Fantastic work as always! I would be a bit concerned about a strong wind to the front.


I loved the prop too, though I looked at it and was a bit jealous of being able to put things up where wind is not the primary destructive concern. Where I live in Southern Alberta we have a phenomena called "Chinooks" where we can have a 20 degree change in temperature in hours and have a sudden increase of wind that sends flying west anything not bolted down with lag bolts. Just this spring we have already had 135 kmph (84 mph) gusts from one of these coming through.


----------



## BoozyPumpkinBaker (Oct 11, 2018)

This is amazing! Thank for the tutorial.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks great and love the detail on the bricks. 
I will be down there to see it in person come October.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

J-Man said:


> Fantastic work as always! I would be a bit concerned about a strong wind to the front.


The way it is attached to the vent pipe with a metal pipe and hose clamp it should not be able to tip in any direction. The attachment point is backed up with a plat4e of aluminum behind the wood too for added security. I think it would take a hell of a wind to knock it down, but I'm still going to take it off the roof if high winds are forecasted.

Outside - steel pipe and hose clamp that clamps around the steel vent pipe on the roof.









Inside- the aluminum plate that runs all the way across the inside where the pipe is mounted to reinforce the plywood


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

JeffnStein said:


> Really cool "Watcher"!
> 
> Ever thought of red, orange or yellow LED's on the top of the chimney, but underneath the skeleton? Might give the appearance of a fire under him.
> 
> Or not.🤔


Thought about it, but decided just going with a combo of the light from the lantern and a small warm white uplight from the gutter. The LED in the lantern actually puts out quite a bit of light on it's own and combined with a nano spot it will be the perfect amount of light. The nano will make it visible and the lantern will add some flicker. People keep asking why I don't do a fogger attached too - it's because I don't want to climb up and down onto the roof twice a day to start and stop it or refill the reservoir, or have a hose running across the roof ruining the illusion that it is a real chimney.


----------



## pluto (Aug 24, 2012)

It's a shame he's on the roof bc this is gorgeous and super clean. I love that you gave him knee caps, textured his spine, and filled the foam lines, such attention to detail, love it!


----------



## jeffrides (Oct 3, 2018)

Freakin’ incredible!! I may have to make one myself.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

totally Awesomenessssss !!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is how the leering skeleton looks in the 2021 display...


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Stop by there Saturday night and I have to say it all look great.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

stick said:


> Stop by there Saturday night and I have to say it all look great.


Well **** man, I thought that might have been you I saw on the cameras! Holler at me and let me know when you come so I can bullshit with you some and give you the 5 cent tour! I was just saying the other day we need to get off of our lazy asses and come see your display sometime.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

frigging awesome thank you so much for the tutorial amazing prop.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes you do need to come up and take a look at my display. I enjoy your 5 cent tours and will try and let you know next time I am coming. Happy Halloween.
Just Looked at your Facebook and you have me on camera at 7:54.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Excellent work! Where did you get the LED bulbs for the lantern?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks fantastic! And I love the mechanics of it all.
Nice work.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

MikeBru said:


> Excellent work! Where did you get the LED bulbs for the lantern?


 I just ordered 8 from Amazon for my hot coals project because right now Amazon is the best deal on them I've found. $11 for a 4 pack which is around $2.75ea. The bases for them are $7 for 10. Came out to around $4 per bulb. If you prefer to avoid Amazon and don't mind spending $1 more per bulb +shipping then Spider Hill Prop Works is the next best deal.

Bulbs at Spider Hill - Flickering LED Kit -LED-1

Bulbs - https://amzn.to/3ykpL5W
Bases - Amazon.com


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> I just ordered 8 from Amazon for my hot coals project because right now Amazon is the best deal on them I've found. $11 for a 4 pack which is around $2.75ea. The bases for them are $7 for 10. Came out to around $4 per bulb. If you prefer to avoid Amazon and don't mind spending $1 more per bulb +shipping then Spider Hill Prop Works is the next best deal.
> 
> Bulbs at Spider Hill - Flickering LED Kit -LED-1
> 
> ...



What a generous response. My thanks to you on making my project a success with your assist.


----------



## mself084 (Oct 2, 2020)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> I just ordered 8 from Amazon for my hot coals project because right now Amazon is the best deal on them I've found. $11 for a 4 pack which is around $2.75ea. The bases for them are $7 for 10. Came out to around $4 per bulb. If you prefer to avoid Amazon and don't mind spending $1 more per bulb +shipping then Spider Hill Prop Works is the next best deal.
> 
> Bulbs at Spider Hill - Flickering LED Kit -LED-1
> 
> ...


This is great, thanks! How are you connecting the wires to power?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

mself084 said:


> This is great, thanks! How are you connecting the wires to power?


12v power supply inside the cabinet and I feed a 50ft black extension cord up to the roof and into the hole in back to plug it into. I also split off the power supply and drop a 12v line down to the gutter for the uplight that clips on there. You can see the extension cord in this photo. It's not too noticeable in the day and invisible at night.


----------

